# Chattanooga Area Bike Fitter



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Anybody know of a good fit person in the Chattanooga area. I'm not just looking for your favorite bike shop person, but a legitimate professional bike fitter.

Thanks in advance.

LP


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

*Chattanooga Bike Fitter*

David at Scott's bike shop in Cleveland does a great job. 

Wildwood


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Uh, sorry, but Scott's bikes is not the place I would go, plus its 45 minutes away from Chatt.

Check out River City Bikes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.vantaggiofitness.com/index.htm

They are in the area and offer fittings on their website.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

I got Justin at Owen Cyclery to fit me. Justin or Eric do a great job. Put you on a trainer and spend all the time it takes to get it right. Made a difference and my set up was pretty close to start with.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

kytyree said:


> http://www.vantaggiofitness.com/index.htm
> 
> They are in the area and offer fittings on their website.


I'll put a good word in for Vantaggio- I'm friends w/Kym & Mark, and they're very knowledgeable, friendly people. Definitely give them a call!


----------



## BTSyndrome (Jul 21, 2008)

Any thoughts on East Ridge bicycles for fit? 
Or just opinions about that shop.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I also live in the Chattanooga area, and was recently looking to get a pro fit done after 12 years of riding based on "feel" and self-fitting. Anyway, I called Suck Creek Cycles and they gave me the name of a guy who does fits for them - apparently a physical therapist. No response after a week and two phone messages left, so I decided to try someone who might be interested enough to call me back. I talked to a guy named Andy at the new Trek Store in the area, and he sounded like he was pretty qualified and experienced and understood the comprehensive nature of bike fitting. So - I have an appointment with him this Monday.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

KennyG said:


> I talked to a guy named Andy at the new Trek Store in the area, and he sounded like he was pretty qualified and experienced and understood the comprehensive nature of bike fitting. So - I have an appointment with him this Monday.


KennyG - Great info. Let us know what you think about the fit experience. I have seen their fit services and they seem pretty comprehensive. 

I too have ridden for many years by feel and started to experience some knee pain this year. Thinking a pro fit may be in order. Harpeth Cycles in Franklin has a good system from what I've seen, but I'd like to have the fit done locally.

LP


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

lanpope said:


> KennyG - Great info. Let us know what you think about the fit experience. I have seen their fit services and they seem pretty comprehensive.
> 
> I too have ridden for many years by feel and started to experience some knee pain this year. Thinking a pro fit may be in order. Harpeth Cycles in Franklin has a good system from what I've seen, but I'd like to have the fit done locally.
> 
> LP



Andy at the Trek Store was great. He spent about 2.5 hours with me, and I think what he came up with is pretty spot-on. One thing that he does that I liked is that he tries to get certain muscles to fire at certain points in the pedal stroke to maximize efficiency. I have done lots of reading on the topic of fit, and Andy seems to take a good comprehensive approach. I would recommend him as a fitter.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

KennyG said:


> Andy seems to take a good comprehensive approach. I would recommend him as a fitter.


Good to know. Did he make any major changes to your position or just tweaks here and there?

Post an update if you will after you ride in the new position a little. I'd be interested to hear what you think about his changes/tweaks in the longer term.

Thanks for the feedback.

LP


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

lanpope said:


> Good to know. Did he make any major changes to your position or just tweaks here and there?
> 
> Post an update if you will after you ride in the new position a little. I'd be interested to hear what you think about his changes/tweaks in the longer term.
> 
> ...


He did make some changes for me. They were not huge, but relatively substantial when considering that even a small change can make a big difference. He brought my saddle down about a 1/2 inch, then forward about 1/2 inch. He also moved my bars up and closer to my saddle about 1/2 inch in each of those directions. I have not had a chance to ride with the changes yet (I will tonight), but based on things I have read regarding fit, and how the changes to my bike felt while spinning on the shop's fitting wind trainer, his adjustments will be beneficial. I went into the fit session wanting a second opinion due to feeling like my bar reach may be a little too far, and that my saddle may have me a little too extended as well. Turns out both were correct. I'll post with more info after I get to actually ride with the new adjustments.

It turns out the timing of this is really good for me. I have been resting due to an inner quad strain (probably due at least partially to my saddle being too high - that and going a little too hard too early in the season!), so now I can ease into my new position and let my body adapt to it without hammering right off the bat. I imagine that even when adjustments are made that put you in a more ideal position, there is still some adaptation required.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

BTSyndrome said:


> Any thoughts on East Ridge bicycles for fit?
> Or just opinions about that shop.


I was in there last week to pick up my new Titus moto-lite and they had a good looking redhead on a trainer fitting her. Garth the owner was the one working with her. I do most of my bike business with them.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

lanpope said:


> Good to know. Did he make any major changes to your position or just tweaks here and there?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> LP


After years of self-tweaking to make a bike that "almost" fit me feel good, I decided to have a professional fitting done before ordering a new Surly Long Haul Trucker.

It was a great experience. I couldn't believe the difference small changes to the fit bike made in my pedaling efficiency. The fitter started the bike out in a more or less neutral position and asked me to pedal. My stroke was very jerky.

He kept tweaking seat height and fore-and-aft position until the stroke evened out and I was getting even power through the whole rotation.

Only after getting the seat position right did he start working on the upper body part.

Here is a description of the pre-order fit and the follow-up after the bike arrived. And, here's where I discovered that the seat post had slipped.

My fitter is in Boca Raton, FL, a bit far from ChooChoo, but it's pretty down here right now.


----------

